# Speaking of Using "Tiles" for Retaining Walls...



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was preparing an article for my method to make retaining walls using the decorative "semi-scale" tiles available by the sheet at home improvement stores.

This is a simple method (as are all of my methods) to make easily placed retaining walls that can be straight or curved. This shows the results.

The strips of tile are cut to the desired number of "courses" and cemented to plastic bender board using Plumbers Goop. The bender board is 3-1/4" "tall" and we use about the top 2" leaving over an inch that is easily pushed into the ground simply by scratching out a trench with a screwdriver.

Before placing the wall, the void spaces between the stones are filled with Quickcrete hydraulic cement that can be built up as desired, sets up quickly, and can be wiped off in the early stages.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That looks pretty nice! How do they hold up to weather - I guess you don't have freezing in CA?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Stays pretty much between 40F for the low and 90F for the highs at my place. But the components (plastic bender board, stone tile, Plumbers Goop, and hydraulic cement) are pretty much "tried and true" in the outdoor environment and hold up as well as anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he was referring to the potential for frost heave. With such a small part in the ground, if the ground froze, it would definitely heave right up out of the ground.



Greg


----------

